# McDonalds refuses water to 3-year-old



## tallydaddy (Aug 8, 2005)

I've got one I would appreciate some advice upon. I am the 44-year-old father of a healthy 3-year-old daughter. She weaned from her mother when she was about 18-months.

Ever since she started on solid food, I have been taking her to the same McDonalds at a Walmart Supercenter in Tallahassee every Saturday morning for pancakes. When she got a little bigger, I switched to the deluxe breakfast because she began eating eggs. I eat whatever scraps are left.

Anyway, we do not allow her soda or sugary juices and she drinks rice milk when she is at home because of a milk allergy. The problem occurred last Saturday when I ordered her standard breakfast and asked for a water cup. The manager - the same lady I have been dealing with for years - said she could no longer provide me with a water cup. I was so taken aback that I simply walked away. Of course, my little girl did not understand and was quite upset.

After giving the matter some thought, I got rather ticked. I skipped church the next morning and took my daughter back to the McDonalds. I told the manager - in a very nice and respectful tone - that we were going to try this again. "I would like my daughter's breakfast and a water cup so she can have something to drink," I said.

Once again, the manager refused me. I then asked her - again quite nicely - "So what you are telling me is that you are refusing a drink of water to a 3-year-old child?" The manager told me that she would sell me a soda.

I took down her name and the names of her supervisors.

There are more problems with this policy than I can possibly comprehend or articulate. Three obvious ones: First, it's not like I just walked in off the street, but even if I had, we're talking about a 3-year-old. Secondly, I spend money. I am a regular customer, and so is my child, so what gives? Third, McDonalds is supposed to be a place for "KIDS".

I know some of you will disagree with any patronage of McDonalds, but let me state for the record that both myself and my wife are very conscientious and meticulous about our daughter's health. She is a rambunctious 3-year-old who doesn't have an ounce of fat on her body. Plus, she regularly wears out her old dad.

Frankly, I don't think McDonalds would care for this kind of publicity and I want them to change this stupid, shortsighted policy. I am also livid and personally offended.

The McDonalds restaurants in Tallahassee are run by the Casper Group out of Tampa. I am open for suggestions.

Thanks very much for this forum and your magazine.

Drew Medcalf
Tallahassee


----------



## Peepsqueak (Jul 5, 2005)

What?????














THis is sooooo absurd. I would definately file a complaint!!!!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I could understand if they don't want to give out *free* water- but couldn't they charge you 25 cents for the cup? Or even charge you for a cup of soda but fill the cup with water instead?


----------



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

If you are really that upset, why not just contact them?

http://www.casperscompany.com/contactus.html

Does the "deluxe breakfast" a set meal and does it include a beverage? If so, then you have the right to have whatever you want in that cup. Or, is the beverage a separate item and charge?

At every MacDonalds I have been to, they give you a cup when you buy a drink. It is your choice as to what you put into the cup (self-serve drinks). Water IS available at the soft drink dispenser.

Did you offer to buy a small drink, or just request an empty cup, expecting not to be charged?

They don't just give out free cups. Like it or not, those cups DO cost them and they can't give them away. Do it for one person (regular customer or not), and you have to do it for all.

((Another alternative, try a different MacDonalds and see if the same thing happens there. Or, simply bring your daughter's drink in a thermos and skip the cup concerns.))


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

has never refused me, not once, ever and my DD is almost 5 years old. You write very well, I'd write a letter to McDonald's. Why couldn't they install a water fountain, or sell small bottle waters, or charge for cup, water and ice? I'd write McDs and offer them alternatives. . . .


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Don't they sell bottled water?

McDonalds is not in the business of giving away what they sell. I'm sure it was nice to get the free water, but apparently someone has decided - hey, these cups aren't free and we SELL BOTTLED WATER. I don't really see how we can fault them for that.


----------



## MamaChel (Mar 28, 2003)

Actually, several McDonalds in my area do give out free water cups. The others charge 25 cents or so. Not all McDonald's sell bottled water, and those that do do not always have it available. I think the OP's issue was that after several years, the manager stopped giving him a water cup. In that case I'd definitely write to the company and request the reason for the change in policy.


----------



## babysx9 (Jun 5, 2005)

We have never been refused a free cup of water at McDonalds. Other places charge .25 or .10 but never refused. That is ridiculous. McD's are franchised I used to work at several for years and they are all run differently. Sounds like an owner is getting greedy. Contact that owner and if not satisfied contact www.mcdonalds.com They are trying to promote healthier eating and this will not help the cause.


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2002)

Quote:

Don't they sell bottled water?
Y'know what? Their little bottle of Dannon water costs more than $1. That's an unreasonable mark-up. I've willingly paid .10 to .25 for an empty cup, but there really is no excuse for refusing to serve water to a 3-year-old, especially since the child is ordering a meal. And he *really* shouldn't have to pay the full price for the soda. That's beyond poor customer service.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

I don't think it matters that it was a 3 year old. They are not "extra mean" for denying it to a child. Their policy may be bad, but I fail to see why denying it to a child makes it worse.


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2002)

Soda is not a great choice for anyone, including adults. It is, however, a pretty horrendous choice for a 3-year-old. A 3-year-old isn't, hopefully, going to drink the coffee. And too much juice is almost as bad as soda. So, the 3-year-old's options are greatly limited. So, yes, it does matter that it was a child...


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

Does the 'deluxe breakfast' come with a drink (like oj or coffee)? If so, then I agree with a pp, you should be able to get whatever you want (including water - put it in the coffee cup, if you have to). If not, then they should at least offer you the option of paying soething for a cup - I think that's reasonable. IME, establishments don't very often give out free cups anymore - they all charge a dime or a quarter for them.

If you're really that upset, write a letter, make some phone calls.

Who knows, you might get some free 'deluxe breakfasts' out of the deal.


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

I've always been able to get free water at McDonald's. ??? I used to take DD and the girl I babysat to McDonald's to play and just order 3 waters. They never gave me a hard time.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

No fast food resteraunt I've ever gone to has ever denied me a cup of free water when I've asked for it. A few places charged 5 cents per cup, or some nominal fee but they have never refused. Thats just silly IMO.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I thought activism didn't host debates? Although, I'm not quite sure why this is an activism topic. Are we all supposed to boycott McDonald's because your McDonalds had a rude manager? Not that I go there anyway.







:


----------



## DawnaRose (Jan 22, 2004)

I've had horrible luck getting water at McD's. I've gone through the drive through, ordered a meal deal and when asked what drink I've wanted, requested water, and then given a very tiny cup with no lid, even though I've paid for "super size" so I could have a large water










I've had that happen at more McD's than I can remember, even when I've said "look, I will pay the soda price for the cup, I just.want.water. to drink" and each and every time I have been given a dinky lil cup









I just stopped going to McD's, not just because of the water issue but it had a part in it.

as for the OP, I'd just bring her a sippy cup in and ask for them to put water in it if its not self serve drinks.... guess I'm not much help...


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babysx9*
We have never been refused a free cup of water at McDonalds. Other places charge .25 or .10 but never refused. That is ridiculous. McD's are franchised I used to work at several for years and they are all run differently. Sounds like an owner is getting greedy. Contact that owner and if not satisfied contact www.mcdonalds.com They are trying to promote healthier eating and this will not help the cause.

this has been my experiences also!


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Although I agree that this policy is ridiculous, I don't understand why the op just doesn't bring a sippy cup of water along with him. When my ds was three, we never counted on getting him a drink at a restaurant - there wasn't a doubt in our minds that it would be on the floor in minutes. A sippy cup with water was always kept in the backpack for any occasion.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Did she tell you why?


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Okay, I have a few questions about this.....please don't think I'm being sarcastic....if you return to post that is...A few things about this post set off some bells in my head. If you don't agree, that's fine.

#1 If it's SO important that your daughter have a cup of water with her breakfast, why not bring your own in a sippy cup? Or pay the $1 extra for the cup filled with water?

#2 If your daughter is allergic to milk, quit buying her the Delux breakfast. The delux breakfast contains milk products. http://app.mcdonalds.com/bagamcmeal?...mageSize=small

#3 The delux breakfast is pretty freakin up there as far as calories and fat go (not to mention saturated and trans fats).....*1220 calories* and *60grams of fat* (17 sat and 11 trans) 480 of cholesterol and 1900 of sodium. In fact--partially hydrogenated oil is listed as a major ingredient in several items and sodium is very popular, including the eggs(which of course have sodium pyrophosphate and monosodium phosphate to preserve color) and the MSG in the sausage.

A 3 year old only needs 33-54g of fat, no more than 16g of sat fat, no more than 1400 calories, under 300 of cholesterol and no more than 1500 of sodium. You kill ALL those with one meal--the 1st meal of the day!!!

If you truly claim to be "meticulous" about your daughters health and eating habits, maybe consider this when you buy your 3 year old her weekly Delux Breakfast.

See #2 for detailed website, as well as http://www.kidsnutrition.org/consume.../percentDV.htm for details on recomendations for a 3 year old's intake.

#4 Your daughter may be lean, but I'd think about getting her cholesterol checked if you haven't yet.....it has nothing to do with weight.

#5 This isn't McDonalds "short sighted policy".....it seems to be up to the individual managers/owners. All the McDonalds I've been to have given a cup of ice water for free, sometimes when I haven't ordered anything.

#6 Why in the heck would you post your "real" first and last names and hometown on a community board like this?

*Why not complain less about your free water and more about the shady marketing practices, unhealthy food, questionable ingredients, over abundance of marketing/store locations in low-socioeconomic areas, and low pay/poor benefits for the workers?*
I would think that those would be more appropriate for activism....
Kelly


----------



## chersolly (Aug 29, 2004)

Could this be a troll post? Wal-Mart, McDonalds....


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chersolly*
Could this be a troll post? Wal-Mart, McDonalds....


That's what I was thinking maybe....that's why I added the doubt in my PP that he'll respond....(btw, it was still interesting for me to do the disgusting research, troll or not. Not that I eat there often--and never a Delux Breakfast!--but still, good to know).


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy*
#2 If your daughter is allergic to milk, quit buying her the Delux breakfast. The delux breakfast contains milk products. http://app.mcdonalds.com/bagamcmeal?...mageSize=small[/B][/U]

I was going to say the same thing...your daughter does NOT have a true allergy to milk if she has been eating that crapola. Just in case you are 'for real' thought you would want to know that.


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

this doesn't sound real.but people thought i was a troll


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2002)

I agree it's crapola. And that a child with a severe milk allergy couldn't eat it (like my son--we couldn't even go into McD's for the water in question) *but* there are people who have a mild milk allergy (not just an intolerance) who can eat dairy in more processed forms because of the change in proteins during processing.

I'm not sure this man is a troll in the usual definition. I think maybe he's seeking out people or groups he sees as being more proactive to help him with this. MDC is probably not the only place he's posted.


----------



## HeartsOpenWide (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't get it. I was on a walk with my sister in law. We were both thirsty and I only had a quorter in my pocket, we were walking by Mcdonalds and figured that would be enough to get a water...they said it was free...


----------



## HeartsOpenWide (Mar 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy*
#2 If your daughter is allergic to milk, quit buying her the Delux breakfast. The delux breakfast contains milk products. http://app.mcdonalds.com/bagamcmeal?...mageSize=small


I have a milk allergy and I can still have milk products. I just have to avoid too much milk or I am camping out in the bathroom. _However_, if this person is woried about a milk allergy, he should be worried about the CRAP food he is having is daughter eat. Sounds like an obese child in training, I do not even eat that much!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tallydaddy*
I've got one I would appreciate some advice upon. I am the 44-year-old father of a healthy 3-year-old daughter. She weaned from her mother when she was about 18-months.

Ever since she started on solid food, I have been taking her to the same McDonalds at a Walmart Supercenter in Tallahassee every Saturday morning for pancakes. When she got a little bigger, I switched to the deluxe breakfast because she began eating eggs. I eat whatever scraps are left.

Anyway, we do not allow her soda or sugary juices and she drinks rice milk when she is at home because of a milk allergy. The problem occurred last Saturday when I ordered her standard breakfast and asked for a water cup. The manager - the same lady I have been dealing with for years - said she could no longer provide me with a water cup. I was so taken aback that I simply walked away. Of course, my little girl did not understand and was quite upset.

After giving the matter some thought, I got rather ticked. I skipped church the next morning and took my daughter back to the McDonalds. I told the manager - in a very nice and respectful tone - that we were going to try this again. "I would like my daughter's breakfast and a water cup so she can have something to drink," I said.

Once again, the manager refused me. I then asked her - again quite nicely - "So what you are telling me is that you are refusing a drink of water to a 3-year-old child?" The manager told me that she would sell me a soda.

I took down her name and the names of her supervisors.

There are more problems with this policy than I can possibly comprehend or articulate. Three obvious ones: First, it's not like I just walked in off the street, but even if I had, we're talking about a 3-year-old. Secondly, I spend money. I am a regular customer, and so is my child, so what gives? Third, McDonalds is supposed to be a place for "KIDS".

I know some of you will disagree with any patronage of McDonalds, but let me state for the record that both myself and my wife are very conscientious and meticulous about our daughter's health. She is a rambunctious 3-year-old who doesn't have an ounce of fat on her body. Plus, she regularly wears out her old dad.

Frankly, I don't think McDonalds would care for this kind of publicity and I want them to change this stupid, shortsighted policy. I am also livid and personally offended.

The McDonalds restaurants in Tallahassee are run by the Casper Group out of Tampa. I am open for suggestions.

Thanks very much for this forum and your magazine.

Drew Medcalf
Tallahassee


:LOL :LOL

You're welcome.


----------



## Sherra (Jun 27, 2005)

As a previous buyer of fast food business...cups are less than 1 cent each when bought in bulk. And the two chains I worked for didn't have near the bulk that macdonalds has and can get them cheaper!

I've never had macdonalds charge for water but if they did, I'd complain if it were more than 25 cents. I definitely would NOT be going back.

Sherra


----------



## townmouse (May 3, 2004)

OP: Have you ever watched "Supersize Me"...? It will probably cure you of taking the poor child to McDo's. You won't care what their water policy is as long as you never have to eat there again.

Or read Fast Food Nation.

(Also when I'm out and about with my children, I take sippy cups or water bottles.)


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Super Size Me and Fast Food Nation both made me really hungry for a Big Mac.







:


----------



## babysx9 (Jun 5, 2005)

Not meaning to offend anyone but I don't have a diaper bag big enough to carry water for all of mine and I do ask for a cup for the water. Also, I know how unhealthy McD's is but once or twice a month won't make my children obese. All of my children are very fit and trim. They know how to make good choices in regard to their eating choices. They actually get apples instead of fries with their happy meals and beg for salads. They eat healthy at all other times so a little treat won't hurt them.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

something about the OP just doesn't ring true....I think it's someone trying to get a rise out of us.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Our local one has a jug of iced water and cups by the condiments.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

I used to work for a fast food company, in corporate marketing. A large franchise like this sounds like will have a customer service phone number. Probably posted somewhere in the store with a "How are we doing" sort of sign. Or on the bottom of the receipt. If you have talked to the actual store manager (lots of people have manager in their title -- make sure you talked to someone who can actually make decisions) then move up the chain and talk to the franchise company. Be sure to emphasize that you were buying food, not just walking in off the street. The fact that this is for a child isn't important -- the store should have one set of rules for everyone. But the difference between paying customer and street person will make a difference.

Of course, as others have suggested, carrying your own water is a pretty easy alternative.

For those who are attacking the food choice -- you don't have to feed it to your family and you can respectfully explain to others why it might not be the best choice. Once. But I thought insulting others was against the MDC policies, even if you didn't agree with them?


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
Super Size Me and Fast Food Nation both made me really hungry for a Big Mac.







:


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

and fries!


----------



## amnesiac (Dec 28, 2001)

You might contact your city. Where I live it's specifically written into the city codes about being able to serve water - places have to have a way to serve people water, either via cups or a water fountain.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

If I were you,

1. I would write a complaint,

2. not patronize the place any longer,

3. let all of your friends know about how you were treated, and

4. carry your own water.


----------



## sagepixie (Nov 1, 2004)

OK! I'm no troll and I tell you the Walmart/McDonalds by my house in Long Beach will NOT give you a cup for water/ of water. They don't even have a spot for it on their soda machine. Usually it's a little drop thing next to like pink lemonade or something. Anyway, the manager gave me some crap story about people using the cups to get soda for free and it ticked me off. So I returned my food and bought my kid a toy and a bottle of water from walmart instead.

I never thought to post anywhere about it. I mean heck, I was only buying him the kids meal to get me some french fries







and him a toy so I could shop in airconditioning.

Also, the McDonalds at Lakewood Center does NOT have toddler toys or juice or water.

After some thought and a fair dose of reality I no longer buy ANYTHING from either McDonalds OR Walmart. That's my $$ talkin for me. I buy my kids clothes and toys from WAHMS these days. Less junk more imagination. YK


----------



## Silentmonkey (Apr 28, 2005)

If the meal includes a drink, it's part of the meal- you're paying for it. You can't just opt out of paying for a drink since you don't like the choices. But you should be able to get water in your cup. Maybe they don't have a tap on the fountain and pass out free cups. But they do have a tap in the kitchen. Our restaurants that sell bottled water don't give complimentary water cups any more either. Just because you are handed the cup and allowed self-service to fill it, doesn't mean that you can fill it with whatever you want (though I don't see why water isn't a choice) You can't fill it with OJ, or milkshake, etc... which cost more.

Also, he didn't say his DD was eating the whole meal. He said they shared it. How many pancakes can a 3 yo eat?

Milk allergies: You can have a true milk allergy and still consume milk products. What, does an alarm go off or something? Obviously, people with the milk allergy consumed some milk products before the diagnosis, or how would anyone know there was a problem? Yes, there is a difference in true hystamine response milk allergy and lactose intollerance. Most people who do have a true histamine response allergy can consume some milk in small amounts if they are otherwise healthy without noticing a reaction.

Quote:

For those who are attacking the food choice -- you don't have to feed it to your family and you can respectfully explain to others why it might not be the best choice. Once. But I thought insulting others was against the MDC policies, even if you didn't agree with them?
Yeah


----------

